# ODN - Odin Energy



## Miner (25 July 2007)

Hi
Does any one know about ODIN Energy IPO.
I read the prospectus and appears to be an exploration company with no geo or miner in its board. All sales people. The issue is not underwritten (?). No known market support.
Excepting the silver line it will explore  oil in Cooper Basin. 
Appears to be a dud issue but I could be wrong.
Any research update ?

Regards

Miner


----------



## j4mesa (25 July 2007)

*Re: ODN - Odin Energy IPO*

I just got an email from prospectus.com saying that they have got some  farm in agreement. which means that that is a good indication,showing the stages of where they are in the exploration. That's as far as I can see but I have not yet read the prospectus......

 Sometimes those salesman are good in public relations that they can promote their shares.


----------



## DAZT49 (18 September 2007)

*Re: ODN - Odin Energy IPO*

Anybody in on ODN?
Got mine from IPO at 25c....so  I am not too happy with the first couple of weeks.
Plenty of upside IMO


----------



## Mazrox (18 September 2007)

A friend who knows a lot more than I do suggested I get on board with this one a few months ago - pre IPO. So I too am watching with interest. Don't think he knows anything special, just liked the story.

Maz


----------



## DAZT49 (18 September 2007)

maz,
It was disappointing that it floated below our purchase price
The current US subprime situation is certainly affecting our market, all my stocks (5) are way down on the prices of a few months ago.
From the prospectus it seems that there leases have good prospects for
production, and not too far down the track.
Hopefully we will get an ann re the spud date of the first well, that will move the SP along.
Certainly learn to be patient with these things.
Good luck to both of us, and any other holders who are looking in.


----------



## greenfs (18 September 2007)

Miner said:


> Hi
> Does any one know about ODIN Energy IPO.
> I read the prospectus and appears to be an exploration company with no geo or miner in its board. All sales people. The issue is not underwritten (?). No known market support.
> Excepting the silver line it will explore  oil in Cooper Basin.
> ...




Looks like you were spot on with this one Miner. I will have a good regard for your future posts based on this outcome


----------



## DAZT49 (19 September 2007)

greensf,
Do you mean you agree its a dud or a goer
Not sure how to interpret your post,sorry.
daz


----------



## DAZT49 (2 October 2007)

Innaminka petroleum has just announced to the market that it has a major oil well discovery and Aust biggest onland oil field.
They are in the Cooper basin about (my rough figures) 100km from ODN.
So good news for us ODN holders.


----------



## santosof (9 February 2008)

I think no one has started this forum for ODN yet... I am currently holding this stock.... jump a bit in these few days... anyone else holding? any thought?... Feel free... Cheers....


----------



## FreshCookie (15 March 2016)

Anyone been looking into the changes with ODN lately?


----------



## pixel (15 March 2016)

FreshCookie said:


> Anyone been looking into the changes with ODN lately?




The IoT is all the rage these days. It will take a while for the dust to settle and winners to crystallise - if there are any in the current crop of wannabes.
ODN's technology isn't new, but the application to street lighting is the first such app I've heard of. I am risking a small amount to see where it takes us. Strict speccie rules, i.e. tight stops.


----------

